# Help!!! Please help identify this Orchestra and Choir music



## Ravi (Jan 30, 2012)

Royal College is probably the oldest school in Sri Lanka. It has produced many distinguished old boys including prime ministers, judges,scientists and military men.

The school song is said to have been composed in 1927, by the principal Major H L Reed.

Unfortunately, I have heard this very same music credited to a European composer from Germany or Austria.

The MP3 version of the music is available on the following web site.

http://www.royalcollege.lk/The site/schoolsong.html

I would be most grateful to any person who could identify the original composer of the music.

Many Thanks
Ravi
[email protected]


----------

